

10 Minute Mail - 001sky
http://10minutemail.com/10MinuteMail/index.html

======
arrowgunz
Now why didn't anybody think about this all these years. Awesome.

~~~
AgentConundrum
This isn't a new idea. Even this site has been around for years. There's also
Mailinator[1], among others.

[1] <http://www.mailinator.com/>

------
davesmylie
Hah. This seems to be a fairly common HN motif - I also have a disposable
email site - <http://dudmail.com>.

There's at least half a dozen of these sites that have stuck around for a few
years - and a whole lot more that are always starting but fairly quickly fade
away...

------
modoc
Written by fellow HNer, me:) Questions, suggestions, and praise are all
welcome.

------
decebalus1
Welcome to half a decade ago!

------
kornnflake
I've created a similar site a few weeks ago. <http://receiveee.com>

